# Live Well Question....



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Just a general question:
Me and my brother are planning on doing a few tournaments this summer, but we do not have a live well in our boat. Would a cooler with an aerator be acceptable? Wondering if anyone has seen that being used or if anyone here has actually checked boats in with that set up. I would hate to spend the money only to get turned away.
Thanks.... SW~


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've seens plenty of those setups on LaDue. You might want to get a cheap bilge pump and a spray bar. Both are fairly inexpensive and it would be effective. Just make sure you do frequent water changes and when the water temps warm up toss some ice in the "livewell" to cool the water down a bit.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

don't forget the rejuve either aslong as you have circulating water


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

As stated before, during Ladue tournaments almost everyone is using coolers. I've actually lost more bass in livewells than in coolers. Could be because i pay more attention when they are in the cooler, but either way they work great. Frequent water changes and constant circulation is the key. Be warned though, because of the design it is easier for fish to get some momentum to jump. Watch out when you open it up.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have seen set-ups that draw in fresh water also just like a livewell would do.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A good blast from the past below, in addition to the EXCELLENT recs from my fellow hillbilly ladue and NOAA friends... 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=65933

nip

ps- rejuvenate is like coffee after a mile run!!!! use catch and release or please release me products


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

is it really that bad nip? more harm than good?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

in my best subjective judgement...

I'm not a scientist, but the science has been shared with me and I made a personal decision with NO other influence than what is best for LONG term survival.

A product that REDUCES metabolisim rates (stress) opposed to INCREASING rates (thus the appearance of a lively fish from the dead)- would be preferred in my instance for overall reduction of mortality, especially POST release.

A "lively" looking fish sure makes one feel good though...

http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

nip


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the info all! I think I'll start building my red neck live well in a day or so... I'll try to post a pic or two of it....
Thanks again ~ SW ~Jim~


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

PS about the ice. Don&#8217;t throw loose ice in your live well. This could hurt the fish as it melts. The best way is to freeze some 2 liter bottles of water or something similar and put that in the live well. This with the please release me and water changes during the day will keep your fish healthy. The less stress you put on the fish in the well the better.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

with no attempts to be a bassitall...  

...in traditional go fast bass rigs using blocked ice in any form can be damaging on runs- like putting a floating bowling ball in the well making a mess on rough runs.

The PMR/C&R product will remove any concerns of cubed ice chlorines or toxins. You can allow cube ice, or any ice to leech freely with this product in use without probs.

Block ice is great otherwise (slow/electric boats)- slower intial cooling, longer duration. 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> )
> The PMR/C&R product will remove any concerns of cubed ice chlorines or toxins.


 I have heard if you leave tap water out for a day the chlorine will naturally evaporate leaving chlorine free water. My ex's mom told me that's what she did when she changed her gold fish bowl. I thought she was crazy till I saw it on Animal Planet one day. Funny story along with that my ex was two rooms away when I was watching that and when they got done saying that I heard "I told You she's not crazy".


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wait, I just saw that rejuve is the official livewell product for FLW


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Shadow,

I had one of those red neck wells for a few years. I had an old metal cooler that I used. Thats best if you can find one. I could screw lots of stuff into it easily and it helped keep it cool in the summer. Never lost a single fish with it. But, Ed may be on to something. That could just be because I paid so much more attention to it.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I also have had a cooler livewell-worked great!! Just a note: Don't forget to bungee cord the lid down when you got fish & water in there. Sometimes they magically know which direction to jump up outta there!


----------



## hodslinger (Mar 19, 2008)

i made one last year and had good luck with it. make sure to change the water often. that was the key of me.


----------

